# Tour of the Basque Country, 1-6 April [** SPOILERS **]



## Buddfox (25 Mar 2013)

So I guess this is next up, start list here:

http://vueltapaisvasco.diariovasco.com/equipos-ciclistas-vuelta-pais-vasco.php

Sky look like they'll be giving Richie Porte another run out as team leader, but I can't imagine it's anything other than a training exercise for them ahead of the Giro. A chance to see all the usual Spanish suspects at work (save Purito) - will Contador dominate?


----------



## laurence (25 Mar 2013)

Gora Euskadi


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Mar 2013)

I'd like to see Sergio Henao let off the leash for this, but I suspect he'll be working for Porte this time. Maybe next year he'll be allowed a go at something.


----------



## beastie (25 Mar 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I'd like to see Sergio Henao let off the leash for this, but I suspect he'll be working for Porte this time. Maybe next year he'll be allowed a go at something.


Porte looks very lean, and his form is great. He could be right up in a GT the way he is going. What a guy to have as a super domestique.


----------



## tigger (25 Mar 2013)

Porte v Contador could be a good watch on current form


----------



## Buddfox (25 Mar 2013)

I was wondering about that... I'm expecting Contador to be a step forward, but Porte was really strong in Paris-Nice, and having an outstanding season (witness his performance over the weekend).


----------



## lukesdad (26 Mar 2013)

Do you really think Bertie is going to show his form to Sky ?


----------



## Monsieur Remings (26 Mar 2013)

lukesdad said:


> Do you really think Bertie is going to show his form to Sky ?


 
Probably not at this race if that's what you mean, no. Later on in the season very definitely.


----------



## lukesdad (26 Mar 2013)

Buddfox said:


> I was wondering about that... I'm expecting Contador to be a step forward, but Porte was really strong in Paris-Nice, and having an outstanding season (witness his performance over the weekend).


 His performance over what exactly ?


----------



## rich p (26 Mar 2013)

lukesdad said:


> Do you really think Bertie is going to show his form to Sky ?


 You don't think he'd waste a damn good steak on a provincial race?


----------



## Buddfox (26 Mar 2013)

lukesdad said:


> His performance over what exactly ?


 
erm, the weekend? I don't understand... wasn't the Crit International last weekend?


----------



## The Couch (26 Mar 2013)

lukesdad said:


> Do you really think Bertie is going to show his form to Sky ?


I don't think it's in Contador's nature to not try to win a race. In the past he used to show his form from the start of his season (Volta ao Algarve) until the Tour started.So despite the lack of quality steaks in the Basque Country  and the difficulties he has been getting from Sky (last year and this year) I still see him attacking each change he has.

...Now if his attacks will be strong enough to drop the rest like it would have been 2-3 years ago, I have no idea.

And I am guessing he probably wants to give Sky a (small) mental blow, that their strategy won't work always against him. Especially since Froome is missing, he doesn't want to be overwhelmed with interviews/questions about the fact that he can't even defeat Froome's lieutenant.


That being said, I would (unfortunately) put Valverde defintely up there as well. And I am wondering if we will see something from Anton or Sanchez (this should be Euskaltel's "Tour de France", right?).


----------



## Buddfox (26 Mar 2013)

Agreed.

He needs to lay down a marker, and I don't think he's done that yet this season. Psychologically that will be important for him to put Sky on notice - and this is the perfect event to do it at.


----------



## tigger (26 Mar 2013)

Contador always races to win, love him or loath him that's what he does. So I'll be amazed if he doesn't do the same here 

I don't think Contador held anything back in either Oman or Tirreno-Adriatico, its early season but he just wasn't quite good enough. So this makes the head to head with Porte very attractive, as I think Porte's every bit as good as Froome at this moment


----------



## smutchin (1 Apr 2013)

The way Saxo are setting the pace on the front of the peloton at the moment makes it pretty clear what Contador's intentions are in this race...


----------



## rich p (1 Apr 2013)

the weather looks lovely!


----------



## rich p (1 Apr 2013)

90% of these Spanish towns/villages are blocks of flats.
my homage to David Duffield!


----------



## rich p (1 Apr 2013)

the motorbikes are slowing the break down


----------



## smutchin (1 Apr 2013)

VDB down!

Caught in a crash at the top of the final climb with 6km to go, back on his bike but no chance of catching up with the leaders now. 

Contador descending like a loon to the finish. Henao and Porte still with him. Lead group down to about 20.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (1 Apr 2013)

This fecking kojak on a crotch rocket is going to cause a major spill!


----------



## smutchin (1 Apr 2013)

rich p said:


> the motorbikes are slowing the break down



Magic shot of Contador getting right up close to the camera bike just then.


----------



## smutchin (1 Apr 2013)

Nicely done by Gerrans.


----------



## rich p (1 Apr 2013)

smutchin said:


> Magic shot of Contador getting right up close to the camera bike just then.


Yes, he was inches from the rear wheel!

Good tactics by Weening and Gerrans


----------



## Strathlubnaig (1 Apr 2013)

nice finish, and fine effort from- gerrans and velits, only a bike length behind. Good to see several garmin sharp riders in the 5 sec behind group.


----------



## Peteaud (1 Apr 2013)

That downhill was scary.


----------



## Booyaa (1 Apr 2013)

Some great camera work with Contador super close up, poor work by the rider though, that was a hazard being so damn slow, lucky there was no accident.


----------



## rich p (2 Apr 2013)

Another win for Orica. Classic lead out train.The ES comms called it wrong and had Matthews as the winner instead of Impey.
I'm not sure why Gavazzi is the new leader given that Gerrans had the same time and there are no time bonuses - unless I got that wrong.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (2 Apr 2013)

imagine that as Gavazzi got 4th place yesterday and 2nd today then he gets leaders jersey by a sort of cumulative best placed type thing. Gerrans came over the line 17th today.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 Apr 2013)

The race lead at this point isn't going to have any impact on the final outcome anyway, although I guess it's always nice for someone to get to wear the leader's jersey even for a day.

And today's stage is going to really shake up the leadership race - the finish is incredibly steep. Having heard Sky's DS talking about Henao and Porte actually being co-leaders in this one, I am going to go for Henao today - the finale is made for him, if he's being allowed to go for it. The main man will be Contador of course, and we will really get to see his form right now. And of course, several of the main Basque riders will be giving everything for it too.


----------



## Buddfox (3 Apr 2013)

No chance of a bunch sprint today, I think the final climb ramps up to 21%...! Time to see what Contador has to offer


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 Apr 2013)

So far, the day has been dominated by a long escape featuring Basque rider, Amets Txurruka (Caja Rural), who has been mopping up the mountain points. It was at over 5 minutes at best and now it's coming down to nearer 4 with 50km to go, so I don't think it will last but there are 4 others in the break including a teammate of Txurruka's, so you never know.


----------



## smutchin (3 Apr 2013)

Movistar are riding like corporate bullies up the penultimate* climb... I don't see the escape succeeding. 

Interesting to see Andy Schleck near the front of the peloton and looking reasonably comfortable at the moment. If he can keep his head on the descent before the final climb, he could even be in with a chance of winning this stage!

Looks more like a stage for Henao or Quintana though.

*edit: my mistake - there's actually another cat 3 lump before the final climb.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 Apr 2013)

Well, for once I got it right. Great stage and a win for Henao.


----------



## beastie (3 Apr 2013)

Henao takes a good win. He leads GC by 8 secs from Quintana, Porte and Clenbutador 2 further back. That flat section made for an interesting finish, it helped bring the group back together only for it to splinter on that last ramp. 

It's a shame Henao can't TT, is it Porte v Bertie for the overall?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 Apr 2013)

beastie said:


> It's a shame Henao can't TT, is it Porte v Bertie for the overall?


 
Not yet. That was just the warm up for the mountains - tomorrow is a bit of a beast.


----------



## Nearly there (3 Apr 2013)

Henao should be a cert for the Tdf


----------



## smutchin (3 Apr 2013)

Contador was really hurting at the finish, wasn't he? Porte looks very strong though. He'll be one hell of a domestique for Froome in the TdF.


----------



## lukesdad (4 Apr 2013)

From the pictures ive seen its not clear how Henao made the jump. One moment the pics showed the climbing from the rear behind the M/cycles and the next shot from above he was clear. Was it power or did he take advantage of the confusion and see a gap in the congestion can anybody clarify for me ?


----------



## The Couch (4 Apr 2013)

Nearly there said:


> Henao should be a cert for the Tdf


In my opinion, I believe Sky should send Henao to the Vuelta and go for (the) 3 grand tour victories.
(Although I still don't think that Wiggo will win the Giro this year)
I would send Henao first to the Giro as masterhelper/lieutenant for Wiggins and let me have a go at it in the Vuelta - and if you would send him to the Tour, he might not be recovered in time for the Vuelta.

You could argue that Uran - being roughly a year older than Henao - deserves a chance in the Vuelta as well (first), but you can send them both and see who is best.
But still if you're Sky, you would be looking to use one of them in the Giro and one in the Tour, and the one doing the Giro most likely will have an advantage.

Now I know ... .... with the form Porte has this year, you could definitely use him as well (in the Vuelta). But he will be most likely knackered after the Tour, since I expect him to be able to go for a top 10 place there (similar to Froome last year).

Actually... Sky just has a luxury problem ... let some of these guys go to other teams....


----------



## oldroadman (4 Apr 2013)

The Couch said:


> In my opinion, I believe Sky should send Henao to the Vuelta and go for (the) 3 grand tour victories.
> (Although I still don't think that Wiggo will win the Giro this year)
> I would send Henao first to the Giro as masterhelper/lieutenant for Wiggins and let me have a go at it in the Vuelta - and if you would send him to the Tour, he might not be recovered in time for the Vuelta.
> 
> ...


 
Two things can happen post-Tour, either as said you are knackered and need a lot of recovery (especcially if you've been a bit ill during the race but battled on) or a week off and you don't feel the pedals and simply fly. Which is great unless you are in a race with other blokes from the TdF who are feeling the same! General wisdom is that for a GC rider or quality domestique, two GTs a year are possible, with the right recovery and training, and plenty of rest periods.


----------



## Nearly there (4 Apr 2013)

Whats the gradient on this climb it looks a beast im knackered watching it


----------



## Radchenister (4 Apr 2013)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Apr 2013)

Question on the commentary: why is it called the ''queen stage'' as opposed to ''king stage?'' Anyone here know? Is it from ''étape reine'' in which étape is feminine, forcing the adjective ''reine'' ?


----------



## yello (4 Apr 2013)

Nasty wet out there. I really wouldn't want to be riding in those conditions, much less descending at 65kph!


----------



## yello (4 Apr 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Question on the commentary: why is it called the ''queen stage'' as opposed to ''king stage?'' Anyone here know? Is it from ''étape reine'' in which étape is feminine, forcing the adjective ''reine'' ?


 
Makes sense to me. Good call


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Apr 2013)

yello said:


> Makes sense to me. Good call


Aha, they discussed that possibility just after I posted. The other theory was because the queen not the king is the most powerful piece on the chessboard.


----------



## smutchin (4 Apr 2013)

Shame Rodriguez isn't in this race - this finish looks ideal for him.


----------



## smutchin (4 Apr 2013)

I do like this Carlos Betancur fellow.


----------



## Radchenister (4 Apr 2013)

What joker has spilt Diesel or something on the line - might just be slick?


----------



## beastie (4 Apr 2013)

Peraud went down hard there, and slid for a looonnggg way after. That's just what he wanted after 4 hours in the pissing rain. Talansky hit the ground hard as well. 

Quintana absolutely nailed the final bend, and Sky will be pretty happy with the GC standings. Porte has to be favourite now.


----------



## Buddfox (4 Apr 2013)

Just catching up with this now - what happened to Contador?


----------



## beastie (4 Apr 2013)

Should other teams be questioning their tactics against Sky? Porte should take the GC on the TT if it all goes to form. Yet nobody attacked even on the last climb. Sky had rode tempo for a lot of the stage, and were down to 3 riders with 20 km to go, but Movistar just did the job for Porte by setting a hard pace into the final climb. Nobody else tried anything. 

Was it just a hard day in the wet, or is there a lack of ambition? It was nice to Contador look under pressure, normally he would have had a couple of digs. He still doesn't look the same rider since his ban.


----------



## beastie (4 Apr 2013)

Buddfox said:


> Just catching up with this now - what happened to Contador?



Finished 3rd same time as Porte etc.


----------



## smutchin (4 Apr 2013)

> @cyclingfans: The return of the Colombians continues. They could dynamite the 100th TDF.



#exciting


----------



## Buddfox (4 Apr 2013)

Still more potential tomorrow, recalling what he did in the Vuelta.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 Apr 2013)

smutchin said:


> #exciting


 
Since it was the likes of Herrera who got me into cycling in the 80s, I couldn't be more pleased!


----------



## lukesdad (4 Apr 2013)

Bertie may not be at the top of his game, probably a bit to early in the season for him. Or the climbs maybe a bit short for him, Or he may just be marking Porte and expecting to do him over in the TT who knows ?


----------



## beastie (4 Apr 2013)

lukesdad said:


> Bertie may not be at the top of his game, probably a bit to early in the season for him. Or the climbs maybe a bit short for him, Or he may just be marking Porte and expecting to do him over in the TT who knows ?


He is definitely not on top form, but then he never is At this time of year(unless he is doing da Giro) The question is CAN he get back to top form without his extra special beef sarnies.


----------



## Get In The Van (4 Apr 2013)

Porte is looking a very good all rounder, Froome has got possibly one of the best domestiques in the peleton for the TDF and if Kiryienka rides the tour as well then even better for Froome.


----------



## smutchin (5 Apr 2013)

I think it's already safe to say that Kiryienka has more than filled the gap left by Mick Rogers.


----------



## lukesdad (5 Apr 2013)

beastie said:


> He is definitely not on top form, but then he never is At this time of year(unless he is doing da Giro) The question is CAN he get back to top form without his extra special beef sarnies.


He s done as much as he has had to so far, which is his style. His TT will be of more interest to me than his climbing. Short stages and short sharp climbs are not really his domain.

As for the beef sarnies you obviously missed last years Vuelta ?


----------



## beastie (5 Apr 2013)

lukesdad said:


> He s done as much as he has had to so far, which is his style. His TT will be of more interest to me than his climbing. Short stages and short sharp climbs are not really his domain.
> 
> As for the beef sarnies you obviously missed last years Vuelta ?


Obviously at last year's Vuelta, Bertie's form was good, but nowhere near the level of pre 2010. If he was on beef sarnies then they must have been less tasty.


----------



## lukesdad (5 Apr 2013)

Good enough to beat all commers tho' eh ?


----------



## 400bhp (5 Apr 2013)

Porte just gets better and better.

Future TDF winner.

Reckon he will go for the vuelta this year?


----------



## beastie (5 Apr 2013)

Gilbert abandons. He is in a race to hit form for the Ardennes.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Apr 2013)

This is another evil stage - I think Quintana and Movistar will attack big time to try to break Sky. Richie Porte will have to just stay in touch enough that he can overcome the difference in the time-trial and that he may well do given his form. But I think Henao will be given license to go up the road again if Quintana attacks.


----------



## Radchenister (5 Apr 2013)




----------



## Radchenister (5 Apr 2013)

Today's race is now live!


----------



## raindog (5 Apr 2013)

crap weather again


----------



## thom (5 Apr 2013)

Anyone see Henao in the main group recently ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Apr 2013)

thom said:


> Anyone see Henao in the main group recently ?


Just heard he'd gone back to get a rain jacket. Still there, in blue.


----------



## thom (5 Apr 2013)

I've said similar before, Kiriyenka is a hard, hard bike rider.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Apr 2013)

Grim weather...


----------



## beastie (5 Apr 2013)

thom said:


> I've said similar before, Kiriyenka is a hard, hard bike rider.


You have said it before, he is a beast on a bike. 
Surely someone is gonna attack out the peleton, otherwise why bother?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Apr 2013)

thom said:


> I've said similar before, Kiriyenka is a hard, hard bike rider.


How long has he been on the front of the peloton now?


----------



## beastie (5 Apr 2013)

However it is nice to see the pro's ride in proper Cumbrian conditions. There is gonna be a lot of cold and pain in those bodies.


----------



## raindog (5 Apr 2013)

Superb, gutsy, old fashioned win for Porte. Not often you see that kind of riding from a front runner these days.


----------



## thom (5 Apr 2013)

Porte slips away with just over 1km to go to take the win and vinidicate the efforts of Kiriyenka and Zandio earlier. Porte must have a good chance in the TT tomorrow to defend his 4 sec advantage over Contador. It will be interesting to see how Henao goes with a place on the final podium at stake.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Apr 2013)

The Clinic is loving this


----------



## thom (5 Apr 2013)

Wow, so hard was that stage and with only the final TT left, there are just 73 riders left in this race after today's stage.... including just 3 from SKY.


----------



## smutchin (5 Apr 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> How long has he been on the front of the peloton now?



Months!


----------



## raindog (5 Apr 2013)

thom said:


> Wow, so hard was that stage and with only the final TT left, there are just 73 riders left in this race after today's stage.... including just 3 from SKY.


This has been one tough race. I reckon everyone who got on a bike and completed today's stage deserved a medal.
I mean, would footballers do it?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Apr 2013)

raindog said:


> This has been one tough race. I reckon everyone who got on a bike and completed today's stage deserved a medal.
> I mean, would footballers do it?


 
They'd do it for 90 minutes, for £100k, without a bike.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Apr 2013)

It was, like with Porte and Froome the other week, almost like a Madison at the end. Henao gave it a go, couldn't get away so handed over to Porte. And that's not to dismiss the efforts of the rest of the Sky squad who rode the most disciplined race possible in such terrible conditions. It's still going to be close between Contador and Porte, and there are still room for surprises. However, I do feel sorry for Henao because he does rather deserve this, but he just can't TT.


----------



## Andy_R (6 Apr 2013)

User said:


> but football is a game of skill and only the truly talented make it to the top, as much as I love cycling, really anyone can ride a bike and given the time and coaching, I believe any kid with a decent sporting background could give cycling a good go, the same can't be said for football...


...words fail me...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Apr 2013)

You know, I've been watching this live and the course is really nasty with lots of ups and downs so perhaps I might not count Henao out so soon. Or some other climbing types like Sanchez. It's far from a flat TT.


----------



## Noodley (6 Apr 2013)

And it's wet so that may play a part if someone pushes it a bit too much.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Apr 2013)

I think Spilak may have gone down as I read that!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Apr 2013)

If the first time-check results are anything to go by, Quintana is on course to win this Tour, over Porte. Henao isn't doing too badly and he may keep a podium place. No-one is going to touch Tony Martin's time for the stage, though.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Apr 2013)

Porte is giving this everything...


----------



## raindog (6 Apr 2013)

Got to be careful though - slippy and technical. I'll be pissed off if Porte doesn't get GC - I've taken a shine to him.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Apr 2013)

Contador 7th, just behind Betancur. This will all be very close. I have been well impressed with Betancur at this Tour, another hot Colombian.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Apr 2013)

Porte 3rd at the finish. Waiting for Quintana and Henao...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Apr 2013)

Quintana, amazing! 3rd on the day so far, some 30 seconds better than Porte.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Apr 2013)

Henao isn't going to get anywhere near, I don't think, +57... better than Contador and Betancur. But loses the jersey.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Apr 2013)

So, Quintana wins it, ahead of Porte and Henao. Sky must be a bit sick after that!


----------



## raindog (6 Apr 2013)

Amazing TT from Quintana - God knows what he'll be capable of in a couple of years.
The Return Of The Colombians


----------



## beastie (6 Apr 2013)

I didn't see the TT, but assume it must have been more up and down than the profile suggested. Quintana for the Vuelta this year I think.


----------



## Noodley (6 Apr 2013)

raindog said:


> Amazing TT from Quintana - God knows what he'll be capable of in a couple of years.
> The Return Of The Colombians


 
Yes, there does seem to have been a recent re-emergence of good Columbians.


----------



## Hont (6 Apr 2013)

Well suspect.


----------



## 400bhp (6 Apr 2013)

Why?

Quintana is young, has shown TT form before, is a bloody good climber and descender.


----------



## smutchin (6 Apr 2013)

...and is on the same Dirty Foreigner team as Valverde. 

So QED, eh?


----------



## Noodley (6 Apr 2013)

My "witch finder" radar has been alerted. Although nothing more than that at present. His palmares is impressive and progressive. But there is enough to nudge me into priming my pointy finger to "point" mode.


----------



## Rob500 (6 Apr 2013)

I'm gonna ride over to the clinic and see what they say about all this.


----------



## Noodley (6 Apr 2013)

Rob500 said:


> I'm gonna ride over to the clinic and see what they say about all this.


 
I'd wager that they think it's "not right"


----------



## Rob500 (7 Apr 2013)

Noodley said:


> I'd wager that they think it's "not right"


 
 True that's what they say.

One theory has Porte deliberately losing to keep Sky under the radar


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Apr 2013)

There's no mystery why Colombia produces great climbers - it's got a long tradition of cycling and most of them live their lives at altitude and are used to riding steep hills and long distances - I really recommend Matt Rendell's book, _Kings of the Mountains_, for the background. Quintana has been regarded as the top emerging talent from Colombia for a while now. And Henao was no secret even before Sky recruited him. I mean, sure, they could all be dirty drug-taking cheats but there is certainly no more reason to suspect the Colombians than the Australians or the British.


----------



## lukesdad (7 Apr 2013)

Moviestar rode really well as a team I thought and deserved the win.


----------



## raindog (7 Apr 2013)

Rob500 said:


> One theory has Porte deliberately losing to keep Sky under the radar


full tilt clinic conspiracy theory mode


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Apr 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I really recommend Matt Rendell's book, _Kings of the Mountains_


 
Good luck finding a copy!


----------



## beastie (8 Apr 2013)

Quintana was a massive star in Colombia before he won the Basque Country. The Colombians also seem to think that they are becoming more competitive for the same reasons as the British. Ie the peleton is slowing down to pre epo speeds. 

The national scandal of Quintana and or Henao, Iran being dopers would be akin to Wiggins or Chris Hoy being caught over here.


----------



## lukesdad (8 Apr 2013)

All nations seem to have their purple patches, regardless of doping, except that is for the italians


----------



## 400bhp (8 Apr 2013)

He must be doping as he's a johnny foreigner


----------

